# Hi From Devon



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm Sam, I live in Devon and I picked up my 62 plate white Audi TT coupe on Friday! I absolutely love it, I got one with the black edition pack on it so it looks incredible with the white.

Hopefully there are some people on here from around (sunny) Devon for a meet up some time for a meet and greet!

Cheers


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

2_TFSISAM said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm Sam, I live in Devon and I picked up my 62 plate white Audi TT coupe on Friday! I absolutely love it, I got one with the black edition pack on it so it looks incredible with the white.
> 
> ...


Hi just seen this and your comment on mine. 
I've been speaking to some southwest owners. Have a look on the Devon and Cornwall event part on the forum and show your interest. Hopefully we can get something sorted.

Jacob


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

JacobDuBois said:


> 2_TFSISAM said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


Sounds good mate, I'm not a paying member so can I still see it?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## brads st (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey man welcome.


----------



## ollierico (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi and welcome 8)


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi everyone

Thanks for the nice welcoming!! Hopefully see you guys and put names to faces


----------



## ollierico (Dec 12, 2012)

Get some pics up.. sounds nice! 8)


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

Here's some pics


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Ours are quite similar haha what colour are your alloys?


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

they are anthracite, stock ones that come with the black edition pack


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Thought so! Yeah I've got the black edition ones but they've been done gloss black and you can't see them in pictures haha come up nice when they're clean mind


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

JacobDuBois said:


> Thought so! Yeah I've got the black edition ones but they've been done gloss black and you can't see them in pictures haha come up nice when they're clean mind


They look nice mate, one advantage of anthracite is you don't see the brake dust as much haha!


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

2_TFSISAM said:


> JacobDuBois said:
> 
> 
> > Thought so! Yeah I've got the black edition ones but they've been done gloss black and you can't see them in pictures haha come up nice when they're clean mind
> ...


They look nice.... When they are clean which is nearly impossible to keep them that way. Yeah I've looked at that anthracite I do quite like it.


----------

